# Control de velocidad motores AC



## umjams (Jul 9, 2006)

Se puede controlar la velocidad de un motor de AC monofásico sin perder mucho torque?


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 9, 2006)

si usas un variador de velocidad puedes tener un poco mas de torque si es q bajas la velovidad pero siempre tienes q perder toque


----------



## JADC (Ago 20, 2006)

Hay algunos variadores de este tipo en el mercado; pero no funcionan del todo bien.
El problema es que se basan en bajarle la tensión de alimentación; y al hacer esto, se aumenta la corriente del inducido y se termina recalentando el motor.


----------



## alfonsor (Ene 2, 2007)

La solución para el control fiable de motores AC a bajas revoluciones son los convertidores de frecuencia de tipo vectorial, especialmente si los haces trabajar en lazo cerrado, es decir, con entrada de encoder que le informe al variador sobre la posición real del rotor. Pero también existen variadores de frecuencia que trabajan en lazo abierto, o sea, sin encoder.
En la fábrica en la que trabajo hay instalados los Delta VFD-M (lazo abierto) y VFD-B (lazo cerrado), no nos dan ningún problema, por si estás interesado los catálogos en español los tienes en
http://www.mecmod.com/Convertidores-de-frecuencia.html
En cuanto a los motores, para evitar los problemas que acertadamente señala JADC, es muy recomendable que también sean del tipo vectorial, te remito a un artículo muy interesante de Mecánica Moderna (www.mecmod.com ) que está publicado en un foro de mantenimiento:
http://www.solomantenimiento.com/articulos/motores-electricos-variadores-frecuencia.htm

Espero que esto te haya podido ayudar. Saludos


----------



## cuervokbza (Feb 19, 2012)

Aprovecho este thread para no crear otro al *[Término innecesariamente grosero]* !

Encontré este circuito que supone ser un control de velocidad para motor monofásico AC.







EL ESQUEMA ES PARA CONTROLAR CARGA A TRAVES DE UN TRIAC
SI SUSTITUIMOS LA RESISTENCIAS R POR UN OPTO-ISOLATOR 4N33 Y
UNA RESISTENCIA DE 15K PODEMOS CONTROLAR LA CORRIENTE DE LA CARGA
Y ASI , SU VELOCIDAD EN CASO DE UN MOTOR AC EJEMPLO 
LA RESISTENCA DE 10K QUE LIMITA LA CORRIENTE DE LA BASE DEL 4N33
LAPODEMOS CONECTAR A UN D/A Y ESTE ULTIMO A UN PIC


Tengo 2 dudas: 
- Si yo quiero controlar una carga de 150W con este circuito ¿el transformador debe ser de esa potencia, o es solo una aisalación?

- ¿ Debo cambiar algún valor si quiero aplicarlo en 220V ?


Agradecería mucho su ayuda !


SAludos !


----------



## tesla (Feb 21, 2012)

No se si ayude pero he visto un variador ab que te mantiene la potencia si le das al factor de servicio el maximo segun el motor, en cuanto al torque podria ponerse en control vectorial y no escalar para aumentar el torque.


----------



## cuervokbza (Feb 21, 2012)

tesla dijo:


> No se si ayude pero he visto un variador ab que te mantiene la potencia si le das al factor de servicio el maximo segun el motor, en cuanto al torque podria ponerse en control vectorial y no escalar para aumentar el torque.



Faaaa Tesla !! me mataste con tus conceptos, no me lo dirías en castellano  ??!

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2012)

Muy bien, pero la única forma "decente" de variar la velocidad es variando la frecuencia. De eso se ha hablado, repetido y re-re-repetido ni se las veces en el foro


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 22, 2012)

hace unos 2 años reparando un fallo de una maquina en la fabrica de quesos gouda, la averia me llevo a un aparatito poco mas grande que el tamaño de una caja de tabaco,el cual resulto ser variador de velocidad monofasico por las letras era aleman,con sorprendente torque para mover un pequeño motor de una cinta transportadora...osea que existen en el mercado,si lo buscas al final aparece,


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2012)

cuervokbza dijo:


> Aprovecho este thread para no crear otro al *[Término innecesariamente grosero]* !
> 
> Encontré este circuito que supone ser un control de velocidad para motor monofásico AC.
> 
> ...



Ese circuito supongo que será un dimmer, mas complicado de lo necesario eso si.
Los dimmers no sirven para los motores AC de inducción. Para esos necesitas un variador de frecuencia.
Para los motores universales de colector si que sirve un dimmer pero los hay mas sencillos, busca en el foro que habrán mil.
En ningún caso la corriente regula la velocidad, regula el par. En los motores de colector la velocidad la determina principalmente la tensión y en los motores de inducción la velocidad la determina la frecuencia y su construcción interna.

Busca en el foro porque esto se ha repetido hasta la saciedad.


----------



## cuervokbza (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola Scooter !
Gracias por tu ayuda !!

Pero hay algo raro ! con un dimmer SI se puede regular la velocidad de un motor a inducción, sino fijate los reguladores comerciales, regulan la velocidad de los ventiladores de techo (que son motores a inducción) entonces no entieno...

Otra cosa, a ver si me podés aclarar, ese trafo que aparece en el circuito (el que es 1:1 ) ¿tiene que ser de potencia? es decir, si yo quiero regular una carga de 500W ¿el trafo debe tener esa potencia?


Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## juliocesar71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Ese circuito supongo que será un dimmer, mas complicado de lo necesario eso si.
> Los dimmers no sirven para los motores AC de inducción. Para esos necesitas un variador de frecuencia.
> Para los motores universales de colector si que sirve un dimmer pero los hay mas sencillos, busca en el foro que habrán mil.
> En ningún caso la corriente regula la velocidad, regula el par. En los motores de colector la velocidad la determina principalmente la tensión y en los motores de inducción la velocidad la determina la frecuencia y su construcción interna.
> ...



En el circuito se aprecia una toma de 110V el interrogante es que valores de componentes debe cambiar si se va aplicar a 220V.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2013)

¿ Leíste esta parte del comentario de Scooter ?



Scooter dijo:


> Ese circuito supongo que será un dimmer, _*mas complicado de lo necesario eso si.*_
> Los dimmers no sirven para los motores AC de inducción. . . . .




En el Foro existe gran cantidad de esquemas de dimmer´s y mucho mas sencillos.


----------

